# Al Ko Ez Lube Proceedure



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

Is there a website or other instruction someplace where I can get a step by step on lubing the berarings with the Zerc fitting on my trailer. There is nothing in the manual on this.

I can find info on Dexter axels, but nothing on Al KO other than a brief product listing on their website.

Thanks, Gary


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

You will find a bunch of information in the following service manual link. e-z lube is on page 54

Complete Dexter Service Manual


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

The safest way to use them is not to use them at all! There has been many an argument about these things. The concept is good, but the most ideal of situations must be in place to use them without the risk of blowing out the rear grease seals resulting in grease soaked brakes which result in severe lack of braking.
Grease does not evaporate and eventually it has to have someplace to go. Grease expands when it gets hot, too. SO by simply pumping grease into the hubs periodically, all one is doing is filling the hub full of grease. Besides, Dexter suggest visually inspecting anually. 
The proper way to use them: make sure the outdoor ambient temp is above 80 degrees or so. It's, also, best to do when the hubs are warm from towing. Make sure the new grease is warm. Lift each wheel off the grond and have someone slowly spin it while the new grease is slowly pumped in until in comes out the front weep hole. 
At the 2 year mark, John and I decided to pull our hubs and inspect and do a manual repack. WE had never used the zerks. However, they had grease in them. We suspect the delivering dealer given them a shot of grease prior to delivery to us. The level of grease in each hub varied, as well. It is not necessary for them to packed FULL of grease to be proberly lubed.
Anyway, we had to replace all the brakes due to one hub/brake assembly on each axle being soaked with grease. The braking difference after the fact was unreal. 
We will only had pack them and NEVER use the E-Z lube. Just my opinion. Good luck. Phillip and John.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats good info, and a good reminder. i need to repack mine this fall....maybe do the ez-flex at the same time.


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

jdpm is exactly right in his post. My Outback is an 2004 and every year I have been pumping grease into each bearing until a bit comes back out... Until this summer when I noticed I wasn't getting good braking. I took the trailer to the shop I use for our work vehicles and they showed me how I had ruined the brake pads. Grease was all over the inside of the wheel and the pads cannot be cleaned once they become impregnated with grease. One of the techs used to work at the big RV Dealer here and said that when the trailer manufacturers started using these wheels their brake business shot up because it is almost impossible to not get grease slingling around inside the wheel. As far as I'm concerned, these "EZ-Lube" type of wheels are used as a marketing tool and I was tricked into using them. By the way the shop charged me $405 for all new pads, the bearings repacked and the brakes adjusted (and cleaning the grease off of everything) and recommended having the bearing repacked every two-three years. Beware: Some RV dealers will charge up to twice this amount!

Walter


----------



## marker (Aug 14, 2009)

I have been searching everywhere for info and this is consistent with all the info I have gained sofar. Just don't use them seems to be the wise advice.

When you get down to it, it is better to repack them yourself and inspect them, otherwise you are just guessing.

Thanks, all for the good advice.

Gary


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I forgot to mention, if you do the repacking yourself or if you do use the zerk fittings, use a high quility bearing grease, not a general purpose lube.

Walter


----------

